# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  السياسة الشرعية في تعامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المنافقين

## غالب بن محمد المزروع

السياسة الشرعية في تعامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المنافقين
المؤلف: عبد العزيز بن حمد الداوود
"السياسة الشرعية في تعامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المنافقين"
بحث تكميلي لنيل درجة الماجستير من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية وهو غير منشور.
هدف البحث
يهدف البحث إلى العلم بكيفية تعامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أخطر الأعداء الذين وصفهم الله بقوله "هم العدو" ليستهدي المسلمون بذلك بعيدًا عن اتباع الهوى والعاطفة.
محتوى البحث
احتوى البحث على مقدمة وتمهيد وفصلين. واشتمل التمهيد على سبعة هي:
المبحث الأول: بيان حقيقة السياسة الشرعية.
المبحث الثاني: بيان حقيقة المنافقين.
المبحث الثالث: نشأة النفاق وأسبابه وتحذير الإسلام منه.
المبحث الرابع: اجتماع النفاق والإيمان.
المبحث الخامس: الفرق بين الحكم بالكفر وبين الحكم بالنفاق.
المبحث السادس: تميز أفعال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
المبحث السابع: العلاقة بين السياسة الشرعية والتعامل مع المنافقين.
أما الفصلان فكانا عنوانهما على النحو التالي:
الفصل الأول: السياسة الشرعية في تعامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المنافقين في السلم. وتعرض فيه لتعامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المنافقين في شؤون الولاية العامة وفي أثناء القتال وبعد انتهائه.
الفصل الثاني: السياسة الشرعية في تعامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المنافقين في الحرب، وفيه تعرض للتعامل مع المنافقين قبل الحرب وفي أثناء القتال وبعد انتهاء الحرب.
ونعرض هنا لبعض الفوائد الواردة في البحث:
السياسة في تولية المنافقين
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "لم يولِّ – أي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – على المسلمين منافقًا". وربما سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استشارة المنافقين، كما في استشارته صلى الله عليه وسلم في الخروج يوم أحد.
يقول الباحث: وكان من سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المنافقين استصلاحهم ودعوتهم حتى يكونوا لبنة صالحة في المجتمع.
خوف الصحابة من النفاق
لخوف الصحابة من النفاق دلالات منها: فضح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ظاهرة النفاق والمعاجلة في علاج الظاهرة، ولو لم يحدث ذلك أو تأخر، كما نقل الباحث، لأمكن لطلائع التيار النفاقي أن يوسعوا قاعدتهم ويثبتوا مواقع أقدامهم وينشروا فكرهم...
ومنها: حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على تنبيه المسلمين وتحذيرهم من النفاق وبيان صفات أهله، وحرصه على أن يقرأ في يوم الجمعة سورة الجمعة وسورة المنافقين.
التدرج في التعامل مع المنافقين
نقل الباحث في هذه المسألة قول العلامة ابن القيم: "أما سيرته – أي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - في المنافقين, فإنه أُمر أن يقبل منهم علانيتهم, ويكل سرائرهم إلى الله, وأن يُجاهدهم بالعلم والحجة, وأمره أن يُعرض عنهم, ويُغلظ عليهم, وأن يبلغ بالقول البليغ إلى أنفسهم, ونهاه أن يصلي عليهم, وأن يقوم على قبورهم, وأخبر أنه إن استغفر لهم فلن يغفر الله لهم".
مسجد الضرار
أما سياسته صلى الله عليه وسلم في التعامل مع مشاريع المنافقين التي ظاهرها الخير ومقصدها الضرار فضرب الباحث نموذجا بمسجد الضرار الذي بناه المنافقون، فقد جاء الوحي بإخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بغرض المنافقين من اتخاذ مسجد الضرار ونهاه أن يقوم فيه, قال تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُواْ مَسْجِدًا ضِرَارًا وَكُفْرًا وَتَفْرِيقًا بَيْنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَإِرْصَادًا لِّمَنْ حَارَبَ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَيَحْلِفُنَّ إِنْ أَرَدْنَا إِلاَّ الْحُسْنَى وَاللّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ * لاَ تَقُمْ فِيهِ أَبَدًا لَّمَسْجِدٌ أُسِّسَ عَلَى التَّقْوَى مِنْ أَوَّلِ يَوْمٍ أَحَقُّ أَن تَقُومَ فِيهِ فِيهِ رِجَالٌ يُحِبُّونَ أَن يَتَطَهَّرُواْ وَاللّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُطَّهِّرِينَ}. (التوبة: 107 ـ 108)
فلما تمادى المنافقون بنفاقهم حتى وصل بهم الأمر إلى التعدي على أمن الدولة ومصلحة المجتمع الذي من أجله غض الطرف عنهم, وإلى التدبير وحبك المؤامرات في جنح الظلام وزرع الكيانات الضارة, و"محاربتهم الإسلام بالدعوة إليه", جاء الرد زاجرًا ورادعًا.
وإن السياسة تستفاد هنا من وجوه عدة:
الأول: تعليل المقصد من فعل المنافقين وذكر الباعث لهم على بناء المسجد, وذلك من أوجه عدة:
أولاً: مقصد الضرار لغيرهم, وهو المضارة.
ثانياً: مقصد الكفر بالله والمباهاة لأهل الإسلام, لأنهم أرادوا ببنائه تقوية أهل النفاق.
ثالثاً: مقصد التفرق بين المؤمنين, لأنهم أرادوا ألا يحضروا مسجد قباء فتقل جماعة المسلمين, وفي ذلك من اختلاف الكلمة وبطلان الألفة ما لا يخفى.
رابعاً: مقصد الإرصاد أي الانتظار لمن حارب الله ورسوله وهم المنافقون.
الثاني: لما كان الحق وهو بناء المسجد وسيلة للمضارة حرمت الوسيلة سدًا للذريعة.
الثالث: من أهداف سياسة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم العظمى مع المنافقين الحرص على ترابط الصف, فلما جاء ما يناقضه حسمه وقطعه من أصله.
الرابع: من أوجه السياسة العجيبة النظر للفعل بغض النظر عن الفاعل, فلا الآيات ولا الأحاديث تحدثت عن إجراء مع الفاعلين, مع العلم بهم ومعرفتهم, إلا أن الخطاب في الآية توجه إلى النهي عن القيام فيه, مع بيان سبب ذلك.
الخامس: قال ابن القيم "فصل: ومنها: تحريق أمكنة المعصية التي يُعصى الله ورسوله فيها وهدمهما, كما حرق, رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مسجد الضرار, وهو مسجد يصلى فيه, ويذكر اسم الله فيه, لما كان بناؤه ضرارًا وتفريقًا بين المؤمنين, ومأوى للمنافقين, وكل مكان هذا شأنه, فواجب على الإمام تعطيله, إما بهدم وتحريق, وإما بتغير صورته وإخراجه عما وضع له".
تأليف قلوب المنافقين
فقد أعطى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعضًا وترك بعضًا يتألف من يرى المصلحة في تألفه
قال تعالى: {إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاء وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ} قال الإمام الطبري: "وأما المؤلفة قلوبهم فإنهم قوم كانوا يتألفون على الإسلام, ممن لم تصح نصرته؛ استصلاحًا به نفسه وعشيرته", وقال القرطبي. لا ذكر للمؤلفة قلوبهم في التنزيل في غير قسم الصدقات, وهم قوم كانوا في صدر الإسلام ممن يظهر الإسلام [فكانوا] يتألفون بدفع سهم من الصدقات إليهم لضعف يقينهم".
لا يتحدث الناس أن محمدًا يقتل أصحابه
أما سياسته صلى الله عليه وسلم في جانب التعامل مع المعترضين عليه في قسمته للأموال فكانت مبنية على مراعاة المصلحة في اتخاذ القرار, ومراعاة الظروف الخارجية.
فعن جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه قال: "أتى رجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجعرانة, منصرفه من حنين, وفي ثوب بلال فضة, ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبض منها يعطي الناس, فقال: يا محمد اعدل. قال: "ويلك! ومن يعدل إذا لم أكن أعدل؟ لقد خبت وخسرت إن لم أكن أعدل" فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: دعني يا رسول الله فأقتل هذا المنافق فقال: "معاذ الله! أن يتحدث الناس أني أقتل أصحابي, إن هذا وأصحابه يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم, يمرقون منه كما يمرق السهم من الرمية".
فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا ذكر ما يمنعه من اتخاذ ما يجازيهم به؛ من أنه يخشى أن يتحدث الناس أن محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم يقتل أصحابه؛ وذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه إن بقي ليقتلنهم قتل عاد, فهذه سياسته صلى الله عليه وسلم تراعي المصالح والأحوال وترصد لكل حال وحكمته. فالحكم هنا واضح أن من شأنه التغير والتبدل تبعًا للحال والمصلحة.
الحكمة من ستر المنافقين
تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن منهج القرآن بعامة والسنة في الجملة عدم تعيين أسماء المنافقين؛ لفوائد منها:
&#183;        "أن الله ستير يحب الستر على عباده.
&#183;   أن الأصل نقد القول والفعل لا الذوات, وحتى يربط الناس بالأقوال والأفعال لا بالذوات, وهذا جانب تربوي مفيد.
&#183;   "أخذ الناس بظواهرهم, وترك سرائرهم إلى الله, وهو منهج فريد تميز به الإسلام عن سائر النظم والأديان, ومع أن المنافقين أشد كفرًا من المشركين فلم يؤاخذوا إلا بما ظهر منهم, مع علم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بما هم عليه من النفاق الأكبر.
ولكن القضية قضية منهج, وليست قضية أفراد يتم القضاء عليهم, ثم ينتهي الأمر,لأن المسألة أعمق من ذلك وأبعد, فجاء العلاج متوازيًا مع حجم المشكلة وأبعادها وآثارها". "وهذا المنهج قد حقق آثارًا إيجابية ضخمة,.... ولهذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نهاية المطاف ردًا على عمر ـ الفاروقـ الذي طالمًا طالب بقتل المنافقين حمية لدين الله": "كيف ترى ياعمر, أما والله لو قتلته يوم أمرتني بقتله لأرعدت له آنف, لو أمرتها اليوم بقتله لقتلته". فقال عمر والله علمت لأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم بركة من أمري, "وهذا المنهج هو الذي أدى إلى قتلهم معنويًا, دون الحاجة إلى قتل أي فرد منهم حسيًا.
وأخيرًا لن يعدم قارئ البحث فوائد هامة مثل: حكم الاستعانة بالمنافقين في الحرب، وسياسته صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المنافقين في أثناء القتال وبعد انتهاء القتال كالتعامل مع المتخلفين عن الغزو، فجزى الله الباحث خيرًا على ما قدم.المصدر :
من هنا

----------


## باحثة ماجستير عقيدة

ارجوكم كيف أحصل على نسخه من هذه الرسالة لأني بأمس الحاجة لها 
فرسالتي الماجستير عن النفاق وأحتاج نسخة من الرسالة كاملة.

سادعوا لمن يساعدني. وجزاكم الله جزيل الشكر.

----------


## باحثة ماجستير عقيدة

ارجوكم كيف أحصل على نسخه من هذه الرسالة لأني بأمس الحاجة لها 
فرسالتي الماجستير عن النفاق وأحتاج نسخة من الرسالة كاملة.

سادعوا لمن يساعدني. وجزاكم الله جزيل الشكر.

----------


## ريشة حبر

السلام عليكم 

بودي الحصول على هذه الدراسة لو تكرمتم

----------


## أم مجاهد وحور

بودي لو تم رفع الملف مجدداً .. للضرورة القصوى.

----------

